# Yes or No on a YABO winter indoor league?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How many of the YABO members would like to do an winter indoor league, via computer?

We could do individual or teams( if we do teams we could do by state, age, class, etc). 

Right now here are the members that I know of who are members of the YABO:

Archery=life
archerykid13
bow slayer
Bowhunter500
browndiamond
Browning w/hha
carbon kid
Chadlister
countryboy173
Hoytshooter76
I'm not ted
Ignition kid
Jared les
Jason thacker 3
Joe
katera131
Kody10
martinbows777
mathewsju
medwaycowboy
mustangkid
N7709K
no. 1 hoyt
robinhooder3
samhighnam
sighting in
snipersam24
stickbow hunter
twinsfan
wsbark01
x-force hunter
young buck6
young hunter

Let me know if there is any intrest and if you have any comments/ideas


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i suggest a 5 spot league, seems more easy to get the targets. If we do teams, i get first dibs
probably teams of 2 if you do it teams
what about a handicap?
may also want to consider starting after the holidays when most indoor leagues are already started so its easier for ppl to get to a range.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If we do teams, this is what I was kinda thinking would be fun. 

Everyone that is interested shoots a round for score, sorta as a placer score. After that we match people one high one low.

And for the poll, i forgot to make it a multi-choice poll.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to have a league for 5-spot and vegas. i would join both:wink:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ok*

How is this gunna work? ppl are gunna lie about their score to win. Im confused. Im all for it if we can make it fair. And would it be possible to have a prize?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

samhighnam said:


> How is this gunna work? ppl are gunna lie about their score to win. Im confused. Im all for it if we can make it fair. And would it be possible to have a prize?


ns on the prize. as far as making it fair, we can't be 100% sure everyone is playing by the rules. we can however require a picture of the target that was shot (must be a clean target when starting the round) to stop any complete lying about scores. we could do pics of the arrows each round, but that would most likely be too much work.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

pic of face after the round would work. It would be nice if it had the date and location on the face


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> pic of face after the round would work. It would be nice if it had the date and location on the face


who do you want to run this? i could probably get the scores and averages calculated if you want, unless someone else want to have all the fun:darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How do we want to do it? Team?if so, how do we want to do them?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

5 spot pairs. like you said, have a "practice" shoot and do top shooters with bottom shooters. Everyone has 1 week to shoot 1 round and can make shoot ahead if they can't shoot for a certain week. Have like a 10 week league. Start it some time in the middle or end of January. winners get bragging rights in their sig


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds good. I can do some of the scores, so we could split it 50/50 if you want. 

When should we shoot the qualifier, per se


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

idk, we can start it as soon as you want. maybe just have a deadline to have a preliminary score in by. say sunday jan 10 and the first week of league will start monday jan 11 and go to sunday jan 17 and so on


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> idk, we can start it as soon as you want. maybe just have a deadline to have a preliminary score in by. say sunday jan 10 and the first week of league will start monday jan 11 and go to sunday jan 17 and so on


that should work. Lets allow everyone to shoot two scores for the placer and then take the average of the two


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> that should work. Lets allow everyone to shoot two scores for the placer and then take the average of the two


good idea


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

im interested to join...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> ns on the prize. as far as making it fair, we can't be 100% sure everyone is playing by the rules. we can however require a picture of the target that was shot (must be a clean target when starting the round) to stop any complete lying about scores. we could do pics of the arrows each round, but that would most likely be too much work.


thought of something that might work as prize


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am interested. However, I have a few concerns. 

First of all, we need to KNOW people are committed. I know of at least 2 leagues (and I am sure there were more) in this Forum that never even got off the ground. I don't want this to be one of them. So, lets have a sign up list (probably a different thread) and if you say you are in, you are obligated to do it.

We can't know you are telling the truth, but I think most of us will. I do like the target idea, though. We could write the date and end score on the target and take a pic. That I think would work.

I have school work, band concerts, church activities, my parents are really busy, etc. I am not sure that I can commit to having a score each week, and I am pretty sure that I am not alone on that. What do you guys think about every other week? 

I like the team idea. I think teams of 2 or 3 would work great, and pare the best with the *cough* not best. If it were teams of 3, we would do 1st place, last place, and middle place. Then we move towards the middle on best and worst, and for the middle area we would have one place above the middle on team 2, one place below on team 3, 2 places above on team 4, etc. 

A problem with the team is what happens if a member does not submit a score? Do they take the average of the rest of the team, should they get -10 from that as a penalty, should they get a 0 for their score, etc.? What do you guys think? 

Finally, my shop does not really do 5-spot. Every week there is a Vegas league, so if we do Vegas I would be good to go on that. But if we do a 5-spot, I just don't have the consistent time to do 2 scoring rounds each week. What do you guys have to say about that? 

Anyways, these are my thoughts on this. I would love to see this get off the ground, but somebody has to step up and do it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we go to vegas since it is about that time of the year


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Vegas!*

my vote is for vegas i like shooting it alot more than 5 spot. But since i know there are a few guys that wanna do 5 spot than we can vary it from week to week. or have a vote for the following week on what face we should shoot.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in. We should shoot 5 spot and vegas we could just switch it like every week.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am in if we are doin 5 spots. i dont know bout vegas though. idk of any where to get the target faces


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

kody10 said:


> i am in if we are doin 5 spots. i dont know bout vegas though. idk of any where to get the target faces


http://www.athleticstuff.com/astuff/product.asp?prod_name=Vegas+3-Spot+Target+Face+Set&pf_id=4362.AR&dept_id=1020&s_id=0&


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if possible try to get scores in by the first of the year for the placer


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

do u want 1 vegas and 1 5 spot or what?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with what Sighting In was saying. Every other week would be nice, because with Christmas/New Years, Basketball, family visiting, schoolwork, trying to get some hunting in as the season winds down, the list goes on and on, and I probably wont be able to shoot every week.


----------

